# Lab/ Golden Cross: can I use furminator?



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Bubba is back. I *think* I'm just seeing it more (light hair on dark floors) but he is shedding a lot of fluffy undercoat.

It doesnt get super cold here, but it does get down to 20-30 during the day in the winter. He is an indoor dog obviously, but I still don't want him to be uncomfortably cold when he is outside in the winter (since we don't use a doggie jacket or anything). Last winter here he was still in training so he wore his training "coat" whenever we went outside and it protected his back/ sides from a lot of the wintery slush/rain stuff.

He has "longish" lab fur on the top, slightly wavy but coarse (idk if thats the right word- the opposite of fine hair but obv not like coarse schnauzer hair) with the fluffy fine golden undercoat.

Thoughts on a furminator versus a shedding blade? The furminator gets the fluff out but I don't want to ruin his undercoat for the winter (or for next summer).


----------



## WonderBreadDots (Jun 26, 2012)

What about an undercoat rake? I use one on my Berner. When she is not blowing her coat it gets out the fluffy undercoat but doesn't grab too much like the furminator. Tula is my first hairy dog and I have most types of brushes/combs sold at the pet store and I keep going back to the undercoat rake for her daily brushings.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

I too have a furminator but Roman really don't like it much if at all.

I use a shedder blade on him and love how the blade works.
Gives me at least a grocery bag full when he was shedding... 








plastic comb in action

Recently I purchased a detangler type plastic comb (for the road when out hiking) for African hair (and I love that comb)... Roman gets burrs and DD suggested to carry a comb so we don't have to use our hands to pick at pickers. And that comb Roman enjoys it a lot... much more than the 2 metal detangler & regualr wide tooth comb we have at home. Pros??? Only $1 (dollar store) and so what if we lose it during our walk Not to mentioned more comfie on Roman's hair (more flexible than metal)???


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

I wouldnt waste money or buy a furminator. I own a few. only because I got such a great deal (and Im a groomer, so it does work with some breeds and is good to have). if you do already have one. id use it sparingly. short coats its fine with. long coats is where you get a real issue.

as for being cold. labs were meant to swim in the fridig canadian oceans, so I doubt he will get cold outside for a few hours a day


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

From the pictures I think Bubba's coat looks pretty similar to Luke's. He started shedding like crazy this summer and I bought a Kong Zoom Groom and LOVE it! It gets so much undercoat out but definitely doesn't ruin anything, plus Luke loves the massaging, he gets so happy when I pull it out. That's really the only thing I use on him, other than a cheap combo brush to wipe away the loose hairs.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I agree with Tankstar. Don't buy a furminator if you don't have one. I do use one on Shep's coat, and it only pulls out dead hair, leaving the undercoat intact. Both Labs and Goldens are happy hunting in miserable, cold and wet weather. Shep is 12+ yo and he still prefers sub freezing weather.


----------

